# Ridgid Compound Sliding Miter Saw MS1290LZA, Up For Review



## Drjohn1963

My main gripe with Ridgid and Ryobi… they both use a small plastic "safety key" without which you cannot turn the saw on. Home Depot (their only vendor of whom I am aware) does not carry this key in store or online and you cannot order it from them. If your key is lost or damaged, you cannot go to the store and get another. They remove the key from the saws on the floor in all of my local stores, because people steal them (so they know this is an issue). They still do not sell the key. This REALLY messed me up for a week in the middle of a project while I had to order the key from a third party online vendor (for $25 for a four pack!!!!!) before I could use my saw again. I am VERY leery of trusting these folks with that sort of customer service mindset…


----------



## woodshopmike

John,

I feel your pain about the safety keys. As a dad to be, I really like this feature. Since most of these tools are geared towards homeowner use I think they serve a good purpose.

Luckily this mitersaw does not have a safety key on it.


----------



## BigAL4160

you can bypass the safety key by inserting a nail into the bottom hole where the key should go and lift up on the switch. Takes a little fooling around to get the feel but then its Ez Pz.


----------



## Grumpymike

After a move a few years ago I was missing one of the keys, so after a few weeks of swapping the key to the tool I wanted to use (I have several tools that use the same key).
We found some at Sears Craftsman Dept. A blister pack hanging on the wall near the power tools.


----------

